# [JAVA] Zähler fürs Hany



## Grekkk (20. Sep 2009)

Hey Leute
ich wollte fragen wie man ein Zähler fürs Handy erstellt (.jar)
Das man zb auf 5 drückt und dann hat immer
das bestimmte Textfeld +1 addiert wird
Ich habe noch nie mit java programmiert
welches programm kann ich benutzten:rtfm:
und könnte einer mir vielleicht das fertige programm als beispiel uppen?

Mit Delphi oder so wäre es ja kein problem aber dann geht das ja nicht aufm handy!?
achso falls das wichtig ist hab ein K800i

danke


----------



## Ein Keks (20. Sep 2009)

für handy programmierung benötigst du j2me. tutorials findest du haufenweise im netz... allerdings hab ich ma wieder lust was mit JavaME zu machen werd dir das programm nachher ma uppen xD


```
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;

public class Counter extends MIDlet {

	private Display display; 		// The display for this MIDlet
	private CounterCanvas canvas; 	// Zeichenfläche
	private int counter; 			// Zählvariable

	public Counter() {
		display = Display.getDisplay(this);
		canvas = new CounterCanvas(this);
	}

	public void startApp() {
		display.setCurrent(canvas);
	}

	public void pauseApp() {
	}

	public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) {
		notifyDestroyed();
	}

	class CounterCanvas extends Canvas implements CommandListener {

		private Command exitCommand; // The exit command
		private Counter midlet;
		private Font font;

		public CounterCanvas(Counter midlet) {
			this.midlet = midlet;

			exitCommand = new Command("Exit", Command.EXIT, 0);
			addCommand(exitCommand);
			setCommandListener(this);

			font = Font.getFont(Font.FACE_PROPORTIONAL, Font.STYLE_PLAIN,
					Font.SIZE_LARGE);
		}

		protected void keyPressed(int keyCode) {
			if(keyCode == KEY_NUM5){
				++counter;
				repaint();
			}
		}

		protected void paint(Graphics g) {
			g.setColor(0, 0, 0);
			g.fillRect(0, 0, getWidth(), getHeight());

			g.setColor(255, 255, 255);
			g.setFont(font);
			g.drawString(String.valueOf(counter), getWidth() / 2,
					getHeight() / 2, Graphics.TOP | Graphics.HCENTER);
		}

		public void commandAction(Command c, Displayable s) {
			if (c == exitCommand) {
				midlet.destroyApp(false);
			}
		}
	}
}
```

so da is der code.... soll ich auch noch die Jar und Jad (konfiguration datei) hochladen? xD


----------



## Grekkk (20. Sep 2009)

wäre nett vielen dank:toll:

:applaus:


----------



## Ein Keks (20. Sep 2009)

die beiden dateien sind in der zip datei hoffe es funzt richtig (grad kein handy zum testen da aber auf emulator gehts)
und ich hoff ma das icht nichts falsch verstanden habe xD


----------



## Grekkk (21. Sep 2009)

Hmmm...
beim installieren steht da operation fehlgeschlagen???:L
Hat irgendjemand ne idee wo das problem liegt
muss ja was mit handycompatibilität sein


----------



## Ein Keks (21. Sep 2009)

hatte in der jad MIDP 2.1 eingestellt das dürfte wohl nicht unterstützt werden
hier nochma (hoffentlich xD) richtig


----------



## Grekkk (22. Sep 2009)

wieder fehlgeschlagene operation
hmm
muss man vielleicht was mit da rein schreiben damit das handy das installieren kann???:L


----------

